# Suche Samurai



## Alfred Eyrich (31. März 2005)

Ja genau, Samurai, und nicht nur einen 
Also für mein kleines Vorhaben (diesmal in der richtigen Welt, mit pinsel und farben und einer grossen weissen wand) suche ich noch nach stilistischen Vorlagen.
thema Samurai oder mittelaterlicher Adel japans im stil des angehängten Bildes...
Kennt von euch jemaand eine Quelle (www, Literatur oder sonstiges) für so etwas ?


----------



## ShadowMan (6. April 2005)

Hi Alfred!

Such doch einfach mal bei Amazon ob du dort was findest oder geh in eine Bücherei. Dort wird dir bestimmt bei der Suche weitergeholfen. Sonst einfach mal google befragen, oder waren alle deine Suchen dort erfolglos?

Lg,
Manuel


----------

